# IH 284 troubles.



## dustytools (Feb 22, 2011)

Several weeks ago while plowing my garden my tractor acted as if it ran out of fuel and died. It was full of fuel so I knew this wasnt the problem. I checked the fuel filter and it was half empty so I replaced it and bled the system out. Started just fine and ran good for a couple more hours then died again. I replaced the rubber fuel line, return line to tank, settling bowl seal and seal between the fuel tank and bowl connection. I managed to get it to run for a few hours after doing all of this however When I started bushhogging Monday afternoon it died again, same thing, fuel filter sucked half empty again. I have talked to a couple of local guys who seem to think that my lift pump may be weak. One of these guys actually has a small business rebuilding pumps and recommended that I replace the pump with a 12V pump since mine is NLA through Case/IH and it is hard to find rebuild parts for. The System is a Diesel Kiki and the lift pump bolts to the side of the injector pump. Has anyone else ever replaced a mechanical pump with an electric one and if so did you bypass the old lift pump altogether. Thanks for any suggestions in advance, Terry.


----------

